# Will My Tivo Series 2 work with Direct TV



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2007)

Hi folks, 
I am new to this forum. I have been a happy tivo user since last Jan '06. I have cable hook up but am looking at signing up for Direct TV and perhaps the HD package. I have a lifetime contract with my tivo and don't want to loose out, so before I make the leap to satellite can any one tell me whether or not my tivo would work with Direct TV and HD package (I don't mind if the HD channels don't record but would the other digital channels record)? I would rather use my tivo service I have paid for rather then rent their DVR. Any help with this issue would be appreciated.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Your standalone TiVo can work very well with regular DirecTV receivers. See this thread for compatibility.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=128743
In fact it seems it can also control the H10 HD receiver, but as you know it will only record in SD.

I'd suggest getting a basic DirecTV receiver for the TiVo and then buy an HR10 online somehwere for the HD.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2007)

What is an HR10?


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> What is an HR10?


The HD receiver that is discussed here
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=36


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

In case you don't want to visit that forum, the HR10 is the DirecTV HD DVR with TiVo software.


----------

